# קרדיטים? קרדיטים!



## nino15 (29/3/12)

קרדיטים? קרדיטים!


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

מי אנחנו: "such delicate nerds" 
מירי (27) ומיכאל (אוטוטו 30). אני מעצבת תכשיטים ובעלת חנויות באטסי ובדיי ג'וב עורכת באתר mako. הוא דוקטורנט למדעי המוח ועובד בהייטק. אנחנו שנינו קצת חנונים.. הציטוט בכותרת הוא ממופע סטנד אפ שהיינו בו בניו יורק. ישבנו בשורה הראשונה והבחור צחק עלינו שאנחנו כאלה חנונים ולא ברור איך היינו בצבא בישראל.


----------



## moshavnikit (29/3/12)

את 
ממש דומה לה:
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0329481/


לא ככה?


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

פעם ראשונה שאומרים לי 
אבל אני לא אתנגד להשוואה לכוכבת הוליוודית


----------



## moshavnikit (29/3/12)

היא ממש יפה וגם את! 
היא בדיוק הופיעה לי על מסך הטלוויזיה וניסיתי להבין את מי היא מזכירה לי.. ואז הסתכלתי על מסך המחשב


----------



## blue skies (31/3/12)

נכון !


----------



## marjorie m (30/3/12)

היי, נראה לי שאני מכירה אותך קצת 
כלומר - עבדתי מולך פעם. די משוכנעת בזה, אלא אם יש עוד מירי במאקו. ובלי קשר, אתם חמודים והצחקת אותי עד מאוד.


----------



## nino15 (30/3/12)

יש עוד אחת 
אבל יש מצב


----------



## marjorie m (30/3/12)

עשית פעם כתבה על מחלקות יולדות? 
אם כן, זו את.


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

ההצעה: "תפסיקי לבכות, אני מנסה להציע לך" 
אנחנו ביחד 9 שנים. כן כן, הוא סוג של הייסקול סוויטהארט (למרות שהכרנו כשהייתי בצבא). הרבה זמן דיברנו על חתונה אבל לא היה לנו כוח לארגן את כל זה וסלדנו מכל עסקי החתונות והמסחרה של העניין. 
בספטמבר תכננו לנסוע ביחד לחופשה בכרתים, כי מזמן לא היינו בחופשה ביחד (ככה זה כשעובדים המון או לומדים ועובדים כמוהו). הוא נורא התעקש שניסע לאיזה מלון בוטיק ממש יקר, ואני לא הבנתי למה הוא מתעקש על מלון שעולה הון תועפות. בסוף הסכמתי ונסענו למלון וילות מהמם, שכולל וילה פרטית עם בריכה. ביום הראשון הלכנו בערב לטברנה קטנה שהומלצה על ידי הבחור בקבלה. היה אוכל ממש טעים ואז הוא הביא לי עגילים יפים של קרן וולף במתנה. אני התחלתי לחשוד שמשהו קורה, אבל קצת הדחקתי.
ואז חזרנו למלון ומיכאל התחיל להתנהג בצורה קצת חשודה ולהיות ממש דברן. כשהגענו למלון הוא אמר שהוא רוצה שנשב קצת בחצר ואני אביא לנו כוסות יין. כשיצאתי החוצה הוא ירד על ברכיו ואמר לי כל מיני דברים ממש יפים על למה הוא רוצה להתחתן איתי. ואני התחלתי לבכות. ממש לא ציפיתי שתהיה "הצעה" עם טבעת והכל. אחר כך דיברנו קצת ונרדמנו עם שמיכות בחוץ תחת הכוכבים... מאוד רומנטי.
הטבעת אגב של קרן וולף. אמרתי לו לפני איזה 5 שנים שאני אוהבת את העיצובים שלה והוא זכר. הוא בחר את הטבעת לגמרי לבד (בעזרת המוכרת), וקלע בול. 

בתמונה: הטבעת


----------



## bluestvixen (29/3/12)

וואו, אחת הטבעות הכי יפות שראיתי.


----------



## niki111 (29/3/12)

הצעה מרגשת


----------



## Broom rider (29/3/12)

טבעת מדהימה!! 
יש לך טעם נפלא, כל הכבוד לבחור על הביצוע


----------



## elin86 (29/3/12)

איזו עדינה ויפה 
אהבתי מאוד..


----------



## שירי מרכוס (29/3/12)

טבעת ממש יפה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/3/12)

הטבעת ממש יפה ומיוחדת 
ונראה שהוא הצליח לבחור טבעת שמאד מתאימה לך, לפחות ממה שבאופן אישי התרשמתי. 

אגב, כהערה כללית - אתם נשמעים אנשים מצחיקים, קלילים ומגניבים - בדיוק מהסוג שאני אוהבת.


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

איזיווד: "תזכירי לי מי את?" 
היינו באיזיווד פעמיים – בפעם הראשונה ביררנו לגבי אולם וספקים. הרגשנו שהם לא ממש מבינים מה אנחנו רוצים ושהמחירים שהם נתנו לנו היו ממש ממש גבוהים. נראה גם שאין להם מספיק מקומות שמתאימים לחתונה קטנה. יצאתי משם קצת בהרגשה רעה כשהמנהל אמר לי משהו כמו "מה שאת מחפשת לא קיים במחיר הזה", "את לא תמצאי כלום ולא יהיה לך איפה להתחתן" וכאלה.
אני לא יודעת למה, אבל אחרי שסגרנו מקום, החלטתי לקחת את החבילת ספקים שלהם מתוך הנחה שזה יחסוך לנו כסף. עינב "טיפלה" בנו שם (אני שמה מירכאות כי היא לא ממש עשתה משהו). בסופו של דבר לקחנו איפור+שיער+די ג'יי וגם הזמנות. תכלס, זה לא חסך לנו הרבה מאוד כסף והיחס שלהם היה נוראי. 

הפרוצדורה המסובכת של להגיד לעינב מי אני רוצה ואז היא מתקשרת אליהם ואז הם חוזרים אליי נראתה לי נורא טיפשית והכי טלפון שבור. זה יצר מצב שלקח לספקים שבועיים לחזור אליי מרגע ששלחתי מייל לעינב. בנוסף לכך, רצינו בהתחלה לסגור איתם גם צלם וכתבתי לה שאני רוצה להיפגש עם אחד מהרשימה שלהם, אבל עינב לא ענתה לי למייל או לטלפונים ועד היום הצלם לא התקשר אליי לקבוע. 

הכי מצחיק שיומיים לפני החתונה היא התקשרה ושאלה "הכל בסדר?, הכל סגור?" וצחקתי לה בטלפון. אחרי כמה דקות התברר לי שהיא מתקשרת לשאול מה עם הצ'ק שלנו, למרות שכבר נתנו לה אותו (עינב: "אה, נכון, הנה הוא"). בקיצור, לפי ההרגשה שלי (כי אני יודעת שיש אנשים שכן מרוצים מהם) – איזיווד לא חסכו לי כל כך הרבה כסף (החסכון הסתכם בכאלף שקל, שזה גם משהו), היה מאוד קשה להשיג אותם, וההבטחות שלהם התנדפו באוויר אחרי שמסרנו את הצ'ק.


----------



## ברבורה (29/3/12)

יכולה להבין אותך 
אנחנו גם התאכזבנו באופן אישי....
לא מחזירים לנו מיילים וקצת מרגיש שאחריי שסגרנו איתם הם קצת שכחו אותנו (למרות שאת השמות שלנו הם שכחו כבר בפגישה השניה....) מה שכן זה היה מעולה לזוג כמונו שלא היה לו רצון ללכת ולראות 20 מקומות לחתונה ו20 ספקים...לכל דבר היתרונות והחסרונות


----------



## hadaragr (29/3/12)

עינב גם "מטפלת" בנו... אנחנו אמנם נתנו להם 
צ'ק מקדמה אבל לאט לאט אנחנו בוחנים ספקים אחרים ומקבלים מחירים הרבה יותר טובים, אני בכלל לא בטוחה שנסגור איתם משהו.


----------



## shira3121 (29/3/12)

אנחנו ממש לא התרשמנו מהם לטובה 
הם נתנו הצעת מחיר ואז פתאום העלו אותה אז לא סגרנו איתם בסוף.


----------



## לוטוס הנסיכה הלוחמת (29/3/12)

לנו הייתה חוויה מורכבת עם איזיווד 
מצד אחד לא היינו מתחתנים בלעדיהם, מצד שני סמכנו עליהם קצת יותר מדי בקטע של האולם ואכלנו מרורים בגלל זה (כי אנחנו הטמבלים, לא הם). ספציפית לגבי עינב, היא אחראית על הספקים, לנו זה היה קל מאוד - ידעתי מראש איזה צלם/תקליטן אני רוצה ועל כל השאר פשוט הזדכיתי. בסך הכל בחורה סימפטית, אבל גם אני לא יכולה להצביע על איזו תרומה גדולה לתהליך החתונה שלנו.


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

לגבי איזיווד 
מה שהכי הפריע לי זה הפער העמוק בין ההבטחות שלהם למציאות. כשרק נפגשנו איתם הם זרקו כל מיני דברים כמו "הפקת חתונה" ו"נחסוך לכם התרוצצויות וכאבי ראש" ותכלס שיטת העבודה שלהם רק גורמת ליותר כאבי ראש כי את רק מחכה לטלפון מהספקים אחרי שעינב תדבר איתם (ואני בטוחה שזה לא אשמת הספקים שחלקם חזרו אלי אחרי הרבה זמן), במקום פשוט להרים אליהם טלפון...
וגם העובדה שאחרי שנתתי את הצ'ק עינב יותר לא יזמה אף טלפון או מייל - רק אני רדפתי אחריה (וזה לא שאני כלה לחוצה במיוחד..)


----------



## לוטוס הנסיכה הלוחמת (29/3/12)

אצלנו זה הרגיש שבועיים לפני החתונה 
שפתאום המון דברים שהנחנו שהם ברורים מאליהם התבררו בתוספת מחיר בגזרת האולם, לא הספקים האחרים (בגלל זה לא באמת הייתי צריכה את עינב). בואי נגיד שלאיזיווד יש יתרונות מבחינתי, אבל אכן נוצר טלפון שבור ודברים שנופלים בין הכיסאות מתוקף זה שעכשיו הזוג הוא לא עוד אחד מהלקוחות של האולם, אלא גם עוד אחד מהלקוחות של איזיווד. אבל ייאלה, עזבי, אני לא רוצה להתערב לך בקרדיטים עם הקיטורים על איזיווד, מה שהיה היה, המון מזל טוב!


----------



## Triiicky (29/3/12)

ב-ד-י-ו-ק החוויה שלנו איתם... 
אין לי שום דבר טוב לומר על ההתנהלות מולם. 

ולגבי ההצעה, זה ממש הצחיק אותי כי כך תאורטית הייתה אמורה להראות הצעת הנישואין שלי... כולל מלון הבוטיק עם הברכות בכרתים והשיחה לאור ירח (או כך לפחות בן זוגי היקר תיאר לי בדיעבד...)
אילולא נתקפתי בחולי וחום גבוה שלא זז שבוע, בדיוק לפני ה"הפתעה" 
ביטלנו את הטיסה והמלון 24 שעות לפני...


----------



## ני3ו3ות (30/3/12)

איזיווד- לא ממליצה לאף אחת!!! 
לא היו זמינים, לא מקצועיים,לא סימפטיים
וגם כשרצינו לבטל עשו לנו את המוות
ארגון מאוד לא מוצלח


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

הזמנות: "זה בובות שלכם?" 
את ההזמנות עשתה לנו איריס מ-we do, שעובדת עם איזיווד. גם העבודה איתה הייתה קצת מסורבלת. קודם כל בכלל לא ידעתי שאני אמורה ליצור איתה קשר כי אף אחד לא אמר לי (ע"ע איזיווד). וכל ההתנהלות איתה היא במיילים, והיא לא ממש עונה לטלפונים, מה שעשה את זה, שוב, קצת טלפון שבור. רצינו שההזמנה מקדימה תהיה רק גלויה עם תמונה יפה, בלי כיתוב. בהתחלה לקחנו איזה קונספט ושלחתי לה דוגמא שעשיתי בפוטושופ לבד. אבל איריס אמרה שהרזולוציה לא מספיק גבוהה. בסוף שלחנו לה תמונה אחרת שמצאתי באיזה בלוג, של בובות שמשמשות ל"טופר" מצולמות על מזח. לקח לנו הרבה ניסיונות עד שהיא הגיעה לתוצאה הרצויה. 
בסופו של דבר אני מאוד מרוצה מהתוצאה, אבל זה היה קצת מעצבן שזה לקח המון זמן וקצרים בתקשורת. 

כך ההזמנה נראתה מקדימה


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

מאחורה


----------



## תומישה (31/3/12)

להוסיף קצת שמן למדורה? 
אני חושבת שראיתי את ההזמנה הזו אצלה
והיום היא חלק מהרפרטואר שלה שמוצע...


----------



## nino15 (31/3/12)

הייתה לי הרגשה שזה יקרה 
אבל נו שוין


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

שיער: "נחבר לך קצת שיער אדם. הכי אושוויץ" 
את השיער שלי עשה רועי חמו, שגם אליו הגעתי דרך איזיווד. 
הוא היה מאוד מקצועי וישר קלט שמתאים לי שיער פזור ולא אסוף (לא אמרתי לו את זה כי רציתי לשמוע מה דעתו קודם, אבל זה מה שרציתי בסתר ליבי). הוא ממעט לחייך ולפעמים הוא נראה קצת אנטיפת (זה גם מה שקראתי בביקורות שלי במית4מית), אבל תכלס הוא מקצוען אמיתי וביום האירוע הוא ידע בדיוק מה לעשות ועשה את זה הרבה יותר מהר מהמצופה. 
הוא הוסיף לי מלא תוספות שיער כדי שלשיער שלי יהיה נפח כי הוא קצת דליל, ובהתחלה ממש חששתי שזה ייראה מזויף נורא, אבל איכשהו הוא שילב את זה בתוך השיער שלי כל כך טוב כך שמלא אנשים התפלאו שזה לא באמת השיער שלי. 
לצערי אין לי תמונות איתו כי כאמור הוא סיים לפני הזמן, אז הצלם בא אחרי...


----------



## ronitvas (29/3/12)

כל הכבוד על הקרדיטים 
את ממש ממש יפה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



השיער מקסים והאיפור גם!


----------



## Discordi (31/3/12)

הציטוטים שלך משעשעים אותי מאוד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ואת נראית מקסים.


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

איפור: "אני לא נראית כמו דראג קווין?" 
את האיפור עשתה לי אלינור טוביילם, גם דרך איזיווד. היא מאוד נעימה ונחמדה ועשתה את האיפור שלי ממש יפה. ממש רציתי בהתחלה אודם אדום, אבל היא הורידה אותי מהעניין ואמרה שזה ייראה יותר מדי לחתונת צהריים. האיפור היה ממש עמיד, ועמד בגבורה בכל הבכי והזיעה (והקיא).
בהתחלה היה לי ממש מוזר לראות את עצמי עם כ"כ הרבה איפור, בעיקר כי אני לא ממש מתאפרת ביום יום ואיפור הניסיון היה הרבה יותר עדין. אז היו לי כמה רגעים שלא הייתי הכי מרוצה וחשבתי שאני נראית כמו דראגיסטית, אבל זה עבר לי אחרי שחברה שלי הרגיעה אותי.


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)




----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

בוחנת את התוצאה 
אגב, אם אתם שואלים את עצמכן למה אני לובשת שמלת תחרה לבנה: בבוקר של החתונה החלטתי לעבוד קצת על מיכאל ולבשתי את השמלה הזאת שיש לי ממזמן. 
אמרתי לו שזו שמלת הכלה שלי ושאלתי אותו "נו, מה אתה חושב?"

המבט שעל הפרצוף שלו היה פרייסלס. הוא היה נורא נבוך ואמר לי "כן, זה יפה... קצת לא מפואר"


----------



## bluestvixen (29/3/12)

האיפור והשיער מאוד יפים ומחמיאים לך 
את מהממת


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (29/3/12)

איזו מתיחה גאונית! גם לי יש שמלה לבנה עם תחרה שיכולה לעבוד למתיחה דומה. אני חייבת לזכור.


----------



## שרון ל 1 (29/3/12)

גאוני ואכזרי כאחד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ויצאת מהממת 

אני אוהבת מאד את הכנות שלך!


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (27/4/12)

הפלת אותי =] 
שוקלת להעתיק רק בשביל לראות את המבט שלו =]


----------



## IMphoenix (29/3/12)

תשובה זריזה: ממש לא  
את יפייפיה!

כל כך מעודנת וקלאסית, תענוג.


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

טיפוח לפני החתונה: "ציפורניים אדומות לכלה??" 
לפני החתונה עשיתי כל מיני טיפולים שרציתי לעשות בלי קשר לחתונה אבל דחיתי. 
עשיתי טיפול בגלי רדיו בפנים – היו לי המון זמן צלקות אקנה ועוד כל מיני צלקות בפנים שממש הפריעו לי. עם השנים זה גם הלך והעמיק. הטיפול הזה הוא פשוט פלא. הוא קצת יקר אבל הוא ממש מחליק את הפנים בכמעט 70 אחוז. החיסרון שלו שהוא כואב בטירוף (בטיפול הראשון צרחתי ובכיתי וכמעט התעלפתי מהכאב) אבל מאוד אפקטיבי. זה לעומת כל מיני פילינגים שעשיתי שהיו סתם יקרים ולא עשו כלום. 

שבועיים לפני החתונה הלכתי לקוסמטיקאית שדניאל המליצה עליה... לא זוכרת את שמה... היא הייתה מאוד טובה.

וגם עשיתי מניקור ופדיקור במכון חדש שנקרא "שושקה". היה שם ממש כיף והם עשו לי מניקור מושלם. 
אגב, את הציטוט אמרה המניקוריסטית הראשונה שקבעתי אליה ועשיתי את הטעות להגיד לה שאני כלה ואני רוצה לק אדום. התגובה שלה הייתה "לק אדום?? אנחנו נעשה לך פרנץ' כמו שצריך". זה עצבן אותי את ביטלתי את התור יום אחרי.


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

פה רואים את המניקור וגם את התיק שלי לחתונה, שהיה ממש שימושי! שמתי שם את הליפסטיק לרענון פלאפונים ומטליות לחות


----------



## bluestvixen (29/3/12)

התמונה הזאת הרסה אותי 
הלק והתיק יחדיו, כ"כ שיק! ביג לייק


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/3/12)

מקסים! 
הכל בכזה טוב טעם!


----------



## נותנת ברוק (29/3/12)

מהמם!!! מאיפה התיק? 
אני מחפשת משהו דומה


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

מלילגרייס בדיזינגוף 
החנות אקססוריז שלהם, לא הבגדים.

האמת שהתלבטתי בין שני תיקים דומים, ובסוף לקחתי את זה.
לפני חודש כזה החלטתי שאני רוצה גם את התיק השני, אבל נגמר להם.. 

אולי עכשיו כבר יש להם עוד תיקים כאלה


----------



## המרחפת (30/3/12)

פלאפונים? 
יש יותר מאחד?


----------



## nino15 (30/3/12)

כן, שלי ושלו


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/3/12)

לקוסמטיקאית שהמלצתי עליה קוראים אלינור ברשת 











 את נראית נפלא! אהבתי את הסטייל מאד מאד!


----------



## Pixelss (29/3/12)

אכן קוסמטיקאית ממולצת גם לטעמי 
רק חבל שהעור שלי כזה בעייתי וכנראה שלא בנוי לשום טיפול פנים


----------



## הילהוגיל (29/3/12)

אפשר טלפון? איפה היא מקבלת? 
מה זה בדיוק הטיפול גלי רדיו? איך אפשר לחפש על זה בגוגל - איך זה נקרא?


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/3/12)

לגבי הטיפול בגלי רדיו - nino היא הכתובת 
שרשרת בטעות אלי, אז אולי היא לא תראה. 
לגבי הטלפון של אלינור ברשת - חפשי אותה בפייסבוק תחת "אלינור ברשת". יש שם את הטלפון שלה וקישור לאתר שלה.


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

שלחתי לך מסר 
אם את רוצה לחפש בגוגל זה נקרא "טיפול בגלי רדיו" או "RF"


----------



## המרחפת (30/3/12)

היא מקבלת בגוש הגדול 
שזו שכונה מצפון-מערב לרמת אביב.


----------



## Natalila (29/3/12)

היא תותחית על


----------



## FalseAngel (31/3/12)

מצטרפת לשבחים.היא מעולה..


----------



## mikeymay (29/3/12)

חוצפניה! 
גמני עשיתי לק אדום והמניקוריסטית שלי כל כך התלהבה מהרעיון ומהגוון (הבאתי את שלי מהבית) שהיא אפילו רשמה את המספר של הגוון כדי שהיא תוכל להזמין 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

אה, ואת מ-ה-מ-מ-ת!!!!! יש בכל התמונות כזה תום ויופי טהור כזה, כל כך אנושי וטבעי ויפה


----------



## לוטוס הנסיכה הלוחמת (29/3/12)

טוב, לייק על הכותרות 
גם לי היה לק אדום, לא ידעתי שזה כזה חלוצי!
דווקא בסלון שבו עשיתי לא התפלאו (עשיתי אצל אחת שעובדת עם "דורית גבות", כן, יש מישהי כזאת שעושה גבות למלא סלביות וגם ליובל המבולבל). את נראית סופר טבעי ומחמיא ולא כלתי, אני אוהבת שזה ככה


----------



## sapir0612 (29/3/12)

שאלה קטנה על הגלי רדיו... 
קודם כל, תמונות ממש מעלפות!! מזל טוב 
שנית, רציתי לדעת איפה עשית את הגלי רדיו, האם את ממליצה וכמה הוא יקר.. גם לי יש צלקות שמשום מה מתבלטות עם השנים..  אני שלושה חודשים לפני החתונה, אז לא נראה לי שאספיק, אבל אשמח לדעת באופן כללי. תודה רבה


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

שלחתי מסר


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

תכשיטים וטבעות: "כאילו יצאת משנות ה-20" 
חיפשתי המון זמן תכשיטים שיחמיאו למראה של השמלה וגם שאני אוכל ללכת איתם אחרי החתונה. גם לא רציתי להעמיס תכשיטים, אז לא קניתי הרבה. בגלל שאני מעצבת תכשיטים רציתי בהתחלה להכין לעצמי משהו, אבל בסוף איכשהו כל התכשיטים שלי היו או וינטג' או מתנה. 
הקשת היא וינטג' והיא נקנתה באטסי בסכום מגוחך של 100 ש"ח (לדעתי היא שווה הרבה יותר). בהתחלה היא הייתה שמורה למישהי אחרת, אבל יצרתי קשר עם המוכרת וביקשתי ממנה שאם הבחורה השנייה לא תרצה, אני אשמח לקנות. היא חזרה אלי אחרי כמה ימים ואמרה שהקשת שלי.
העגילים של קרן וולף. מיכאל קנה לי עגילים בנוסף לטבעת האירוסין אצל קרן וולף. העגילים היו מאוד יפים, אבל כשהייתי בחנות כדי להרחיב את הטבעת, ראיתי את העגילים האלה והתאהבתי, אז החלפתי. 

את הצמיד קניתי באפרת קסוטו ברגע של חולשה. הוא עלה המון כסף, ואני לא חושבת שהוא מצדיק את המחיר, במיוחד לאור מה שקרה לי. הסיפור הוא ככה: ראיתי אותו בחנות וממש אהבתי, אבל הוא היה קטן. אז המוכרת אמרה שהם יכינו לי חדש לפי המידה שלי. אחרי כשבוע באתי לקחת אותו והצבע שלו היה שונה לגמרי! הצמיד החדש היה בזהב צהוב ממש, ונראה ממש זול. הראיתי למוכרת את ההבדל בין החדש לבין זה בתצוגה והיא אמרה "זה בגלל שההוא ישן והצבע שלו דהה לגמרי". התשובה הזאת הדהימה אותי כי אני מתעסקת בתכשיטים ואם את מוכרת צמיד שעולה 400 ש"ח, הוא ממש לא אמור לדהות. וגם – אם הוא לא באיכות טובה, למה אתם ממשיכים לשים אותו בתצוגה? בגלל שזה היה רק כמה ימים לפני החתונה, החלטתי שאני אקח את זה שבתצוגה (למרות שהמוכרת ניסתה לשכנע אותי שהוא "מקולקל") כי זה הצמיד שנראה כמו שרציתי והיא פשוט הוסיפה לי כמה חוליות. 

את טבעות הנישואין קנינו ב"בטבעת זו", בעצת דניאל ואני ממש מרוצה. הן יצאו ממש יפה וגם זול! (1000 ש"ח לשתיהן). 

בתמונה - קופסת התכשיטים שלי, שהבאתי איתי למלון כי ידעתי שהיא תצטלם טוב...


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

ועוד


----------



## tamarpi (30/3/12)

היו לנו את אותם עגילים ואותן נעליים


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

הטבעות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שלי התחתונה ושלו העליונה


----------



## ברבורה (29/3/12)

ממש יפה!


----------



## FalseAngel (29/3/12)

יפות ומיוחדות!


----------



## המרחפת (30/3/12)

1000 לשתיהן? וואו! 
אנחנו גם בחרנו שם, ורק הטבעת שלו עולה 1400.... 
טוב, בחר משהו עם הרבה זהב


----------



## nino15 (30/3/12)

הן נורא דקות 
אז כנראה שבגלל זה הן לא עלו הרבה. וגם קיבלנו הנחת מזומן ועוד קצת הנחה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (1/4/12)

טבעת הנישואין שלך מהממת! 
בהתחלה לא ראיתי שקנית ב"בטבעת זו" - וחשבתי שהיא נראית לי מוכרת. 

היא מאד מאד יפה ובטעם טוב! יש לי קטע עם טבעות נישואין דקות.


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

שמלה: "כל השמלות בארון שלך נראות ככה" 
בהתחלה היה לי קשה עם הרעיון של לבזבז אלפי שקלים על שמלה. השתעשעתי ברעיון של להזמין מהאינטרנט, אבל בסוף ויתרתי. רציתי לראות כמה שיותר מעצבים לפני שאני מחליטה והלכתי לאיזה 20 חנויות ומעצבים. בסיבוב שלי בכל רחוב דיזינגוף נתקלתי בבירנצוויג, חנות שלא הכרתי. 
שמתי את אחת השמלות שם וממש הרגשתי שהיא "שלי". כדי להיות בטוחה בסיבוב השני לקחתי את אמא שלי לכמה חנויות ולא אמרתי לה שאני רוצה את זאת בבירנצוויג, ושמרתי אותה לסוף. ואכן, גם אמא שלי הסכימה איתי שזו אחת ושזה ממש "אני". 
השמלה הייתה סופר נוחה (בלי מחוך וכלום) ועדי המעצבת העלתה רעיון לשים עליה מעין שרוולון תחרה שממש שדרג אותה. 
עדי ואופיר המעצבים היו ממש נחמדים ועוזרים, והתאימו לי את השמלה בול לגוף. יש להם שם כמה דגמים מהממים. גם הכל במחירים ממש נוחים, לעומת שאר המחירים בשוק (למרות שזה להשכרה). 
ושרוולון התחרה ממש שדרג את העניין – בריקודים הורדתי אותו אז זה כאילו היו לי 2 שמלות באחת. בקיצור, ממש מומלץ!

העניין היחיד שקצת עצבן אותי שמישהי פה בפורום כתבה לי שהיא גם קנתה בבירצנוויג והמחירים האלה היו לקנייה ולא להשכרה. אבל העיקר שקיבלתי את השמלה המהממת שלי במחיר סביר.


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

שמה את השמלה


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

"זה נסגר?"


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

עם העליונית


----------



## FalseAngel (29/3/12)

אני אוהבת את האיפור, השיער הקשת! 
הכל משתלב כל כך יפה...


----------



## Broom rider (29/3/12)

את כזאת יפייפיה


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

המפגש: "משעמם לי לבד בבית" 
ארגנתי את היום כך שאני אתארגן במלון ומיכאל יתארגן בדירה שלנו. הוא היה אמור להגיע כשאני אסיים להתלבש ואז הוא יראה את כל האנסמבל. 
הוא גם הביא לי את הזר ששמרתי במקרר בדירה שלנו.

כמובן ששום דבר לא הלך לפי התוכנית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




שעה לפני שהוא אמור להגיע, הוא התקשר אלי ואמר "טוב, סיימתי להתארגן ומשעמם לי, אני בא".


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

I'm gonna eat your brain!


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

חתיכי!


----------



## elin86 (29/3/12)

ספונטני.. למה לא
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ואיזו פריזורה יש לבחור.. הוא תמיד ככה?


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

כן, "כללי הטקס" ממש לא חלו עלינו 
הוא לא הבין למה צריך להיות "מפגש" בכלל..

בד"כ יש לו שיער ארוך יותר, אבל הוא הסתפר לכבוד החתונה ("שאמא שלך לא תגיד שאני היפי")
אפשר גם לראות אותו עם שיער ארוך יותר בתמונה ששמתי למעלה ב"מי אנחנו"


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

נעליים: "יש נעליים לפני שמלה" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
עם הנעליים הייתה קצת סאגה.

אני נוטה לקנות הרבה נעליים, כשרובן נשארות בארון ליופי. כיוון שהחתונה נתנה לי תירוץ לעשות שופינג נעליים, קצת השתגעתי. בהתחלה קניתי נעליים ממש יפות בסקופ, כל המעצבים נורא התלהבו מהן, אבל אחרי שהלכתי איתן בבית גיליתי שהן לא נוחות לי, בגלל העקב הגבוה. שבוע לפני המדידה האחרונה ממש נלחצתי, כי אז עושים את המכפלת האחרונה.
חיפשתי בנרות נעליים נוחות ובלית ברירה קניתי ברוני קנטור. הנעליים אמנם יפות מאוד ונוחות, אבל הן עלו ממש הרבה כסף יחסית לזה שהן לא מעור. גם נורא עצבן אותי שכל הנעליים היו בהנחה כשבאתי לחנות, אבל הנעליים הבהירות לא היו בהנחה כי "זה לכלות".


----------



## ני3ו3ות (29/3/12)

הי זה גם הנעלים שלי!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איך הן, נוחות?


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

האמת שממש נוחות 
אני לא ממש טובה בללכת על עקבים, אבל הן היו ממש נוחות... החלפתי לכפכפים באיזשהו שלב, אבל רק כדי לרקוד כמו שצריך ולא בגלל שהן כאבו לי או משהו


----------



## IMphoenix (31/3/12)

איזה כיף לשמוע  
בדיוק קניתי נעליים שלה. מאוד חוששת שלא יהיה לי נוח ובכל מקרה יש סנדלים נוחים לגיבוי, ועדיין כיף לשמוע שנהנית מהן


----------



## Discordi (31/3/12)

הנעליים האלה מהממות 
רציתי לקנות אותן באותו הצבע לחתונה בפראג, אבל כשבאתי לחנות היה אותן רק בצהוב (לא בדיוק צהוב, יותר צהבהב). בסוף קניתי זוג אחר.


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

חליפת חתן: "זה לא גיי?" 
מכל מיני סיבות (בעיקר חוסר בזמן), קנינו את החליפה ארבעה ימים לפני האירוע בזארה. 
זה היה ממש מתיש, כי מיכאל רצה משהו מיוחד ולא שגרתי ולא רצה "חליפה" שתהיה תקועה בארון. בהתחלה הוא רצה מכנסיים אדומות (!) אבל אני והמוכרת בחנות הורדנו אותו מזה. בסוף הוא קנה מכנסיים שהם כמו ג'ינס סקיני, אבל מבד טוב יותר, חולצה אדומה עם פסים לבנים שנראית וורודה, ג'קט ממש יפה, עניבה וחגורה. כל זה עלה רק 1000 ש"ח. הנעליים היו לו ממקס מורטי.


----------



## arapax (29/3/12)

אני מתחילה לחשוב 
שלהיות חתן סורר ולא שגרתי זה קטע כזה של מי שלומד מדעי המח...


----------



## nino15 (30/3/12)

גם שלך ככה? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אצלי זה ממש הרגיש כמו "אילוף הסוררת"...


----------



## arapax (2/4/12)

בדיוק ככה 
וגם לו היו כל מיני רעיונות מוזרים לגבי צבע המכנסיים או הבד שמהם הם עשויים. בסוף הוא רק נשאר עם זה שהעניבה (האדומה!) תהיה חצי פתוחה (כאילו הוא בדרך להוריד אותה) ועם ג'קט מבד שכמעט גרם לאמא שלו להתעלף


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

זר: "תעשי את זה קטן ויפה" 
בהתחלה לא רציתי זר כי חשבתי שזה קצת תקוע להסתובב איתו. בסוף יום לפני החתונה החלטתי לקנות זר "שיהיה". החלטתי שאני לא אומרת להם בחנות שזה זר כלה כדי שלא יתקעו מחיר (כבר ראיתי פה בפורום שזה יכול לעלות 200 ש"ח), אז פשוט באתי לחנות פרחים בסנטר ליד הבית שלי וביקשתי זר קטן ממש ובחרתי פרחים. רציתי שהוא יהיה וורוד בהיר כזה, דומה לנעליים, ושיהיה לא מסודר ממש ו"כפרי" כזה. בבית קצת סידרתי אותו ושמתי לו בבסיס סרט תחרה שהיה לי בבית. כל העניין עלה פחות מ-60 ש"ח. 
באיזשהו שלב הוא קצת התחיל להתפרק, אבל פשוט זנחתי אותו.


----------



## bluestvixen (29/3/12)

מקסים!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/3/12)

הוא ממש מקסים! 
נכון שקנית את הפרחים בחנות שליד הכניסה בצד של אמריקן אפרל?
בכל פעם שאני עוברת שם אני רואה זרים ממש בסגנון הזה בתוך דליי פח צבעוניים. 
זה ממש מקסים בעיני ואני כל פעם מתכננת לקנות לי אחד כזה לבית.

פעם אחת כשעברתי שם אמרתי לעצמי שחבל שסגרתי כבר עיצוב - כי הם היו יכולים להיות מרכזי שולחן ממש מקסימים. 



ממש ממש מקסים ובדיוק הסגנון של זרים שאני אוהבת!


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

נכון מאוד! 
הם החנות הקבועה שלי... יש להם תמיד זרים ממש יפים וחמודים!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/3/12)

קניתי שם קלמודין 
שזה הדר ננסי. 
ובכל פעם שאני עוברת שם אני רואה את הזרים המקסימים שלהם.
ליום ההולדת שלי אני אפנק את עצמי! (או אעביר את המסר למישהו מיוחד שיפנק אותי בעצמו).


----------



## לוטוס הנסיכה הלוחמת (29/3/12)

מדהים מה שאפשר לעשות ב-60 שקל


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

מלון: "יש פה אור מושלם" 
החלטתי להתארגן במלון בשביל הנוחות והפינוק. בחרתי את "גורדון בוטיק" כי הוא היה ממש מעל הגורדו וגם כי הוא מלון נורא יפה כך שאפשר להצטלם בו (וזו הייתה בחירה מעולה כי הצטלמנו רק בפנים בגלל מזג האוויר). 
הצלמים אמרו לי שהמלון מעולה לצילומים כי יש בו המון אור והעיצוב שלו ממש מגניב. ישנו שם מיום חמישי כי ההתארגנות התחילה מוקדם ובערב של יום חמישי הלכנו למסעדה המעולה של המלון (ממש טעים שם!). אחרי שעלינו לחדר קיבלנו מהמלון שמפניה וגם משלוח שוקולדים של מקס ברנר מההורים שלי ואחותי, שהיה ממש במקום!
מיכאל נרדם מוקדם אבל אני לא הצלחתי להירדם בגלל הלחץ וגם בגלל שקצת רועש במלון כי זה ממש על הכביש... בסוף נרדמתי ב-4 בבוקר וקמנו ב-7.

בבוקר מיכאל הלך לדירה שלנו להתארגן ואני נשארתי במלון. 

בתמונה: משחקים ב"מד מן" בקבלה של המלון


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

במסעדה של המלון


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

מזג אוויר ושאר תקלות: "מה עוד יכול להשתבש??" 
בחתונה הזאת היו הרבה תקלות ובעיות. זה התחיל מזה שהיה מזג אוויר נוראי שכלל רוח ממש חזקה וגשם שוטף (למרות שיום אחרי היה יום שמשי ומושלם וגם ביום לפני היה יום יפה). כמובן שבגלל זה לא הצטלמנו כמעט בכלל בחוץ, רק במלון, והחופה הייתה בפנים ולא בחוץ מול השקיעה. היה גם את עניין הכוס הלא שבירה (פרטים בהמשך) ואת עניין ההתעלפות שלי בסוף הערב והפינוי למיון. או כמו שמיכאל אומר "אולי אלוהים כועס עלינו שהתחתנו בשישי בערב". 
בהתחלה הייתי מבואסת מכל הדברים האלה. אבל בגלל שהמשפחה שלי, וגם מיכאל, מלאי חוש הומור וקלילים (לפעמים אני מרגישה כמו מתוך "my big fat greek wedding"), יצאתי מזה והבנתי שאף חתונה לא מושלמת ולפחות יש לנו סיפורים מצחיקים לספר. או כמו שאמא שלי אומרת: "שאלו יהיו הצרות שלך!"

המסקנה – צריכים להיות עם רגליים על הקרקע ולקבל באהבה גם דברים שלא הולכים לפי התכנית. זה חלק מהחיים, וגם חלק מעולם החתונות. שום דבר בחיים לא מושלם (גם בן הזוג שלנו), אבל צריכים לדעת לקבל ולהכיל גם את חוסר המושלמות ואפילו להוציא ממנה את המיטב. 

בתמונה - הצלם הכריח אותנו לצאת החוצה בקור מקפיא ורוח מטורפת כדי להצטלם. תכלס, היה שווה! יצאנו תמונות מדהימות


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/3/12)

מאד מסכימה עם התובנה שלך! 
בדיוק הגישה הנכונה להתייחס לדברים.


----------



## 1Shir (30/3/12)

קחי בחשבון 
שבצמוד לים מזג אויר סוער, רוחות וגשם מורגשים פי עשר מאשר אפילו כמה רחובות מזרחה.
יכול להיות שגם בימים הסמוכים הייתם נתקלים ברוח חזקה מדי.
+ לגבי הפוסט הקודם, יש מצב שהתקשית להירדם בגלל משלוח השוקולדים מברנר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מניסיון הרבה שוקולד לפני השינה מונע הירדמות...


----------



## siki18 (31/3/12)

תמונה מדהימה!!!


----------



## פרפר נחמד 1010 (31/3/12)

אחרי שעברתי על כל הקרדיטים.. 
מתחברת דווקא פה.. 

אני חייבת להגיד שלפני הכל- נראה שהיו לכם המון רגעים קסומים באותו יום. אתם נראים מדהים ונשמע ונראה שהדינמיקה ביניכם מיוחדת! 

אני לא בטוחה מה הייתה התוכנית שלכם, אבל גם התוכנית בפועל יצאה מקסימה מקסימה ואני יכולה לאחל לעצמי ולסובבים אותי שנדע אירועים שמלאים בהומור ורוח טובה כמו שהיה האירוע שלכם. 

המון מזל טוב!


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

ארגון חתונה: "תפסיקו לשגע אותי!" 
אני רוצה להקדיש כמה מילים לארגון, שתכלס תופס את רוב הזמן, יחסית לזמן הקצר של החתונה עצמה. לי אישית היה מאוד קשה עם הארגונים. ההורים שלי אמנם מאוד עזרו לי (גם כספית), אבל בתמורה הם היו נורא דורשניים עם הרבה דברים והיו לנו המון ריבים איתם. 
אז למה לקחת אותם איתך, אתם שואלים? או! אמא שלי אשת עסקים והיא יודעת לנהל משא ומתן ברמת אמנות. כמעט בכל מקום שהיינו היא הצליחה להוריד את המחיר ב-15% לפחות (לפעמים אפילו ב-20%). אז העצבים השתלמו...
אני יודעת שלפעמים זה לא נעים להתמקח (אני ממש גרועה בזה ותמיד לא נעים לי ובגלל זה הבאתי את אמא שלי), אבל זה יכול לחסוך אלפי שקלים ואפילו יותר. באיזיווד הורידו לנו את המחיר בכמעט חצי אחרי התמקחות אינטנסיבית.

גם אני ומיכאל רבנו די הרבה על המון דברים (מי ידע שיש לו כאלה רגשות חזקים בנוגע לפרחים), אבל העיקר שהשלמנו והכל בסדר. 
לפעמים הייתי ממש עצבנית בארגונים ובסידורים ורק רציתי שהרשימה הבלתי סופית של דברים לעשות כבר תיגמר... 
מצד שני אני ומיכאל בילינו המון זמן ביחד, וזה גם היה כיף לעשות סידורים ביחד. וגם החתונה ממש קירבה בינינו וממש נהינו ביחד!


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

חתונה קטנה, מחיר גדול? "אתם תצאו בהפסד" 
מראש רציתי שהחתונה שלנו תהיה קטנה, רק עם אנשים שאנחנו מכירים. התכנון הראשוני היה 100 איש, אבל אמא שלי התעקשה להזמין את כל החברות הטובות שלה (יש לה איזה 20) אז זה התנפח ל-180 כשבסופו של דבר הגיעו 157. 

במהלך הדרך הרבה אנשי מכירות ניסו לשכנע אותי להעלות את כמות המוזמנים כדי ל"כסות" את מחיר המנה וכדי שנרוויח יותר. אותי אישית זה ממש עצבן. ההורים שלי גם ניסו לשכנע אותי שהם יזמינו עוד חברים שלהם (אנשים שאני לא מכירה) כדי שהאולמות יסכימו בכלל להסתכל עלינו. 
היה שלב שכבר ממש התייאשתי לחפש מקום קטן לא פלצני שלא מחשיב את עצמו "בוטיק" ותוקע מחיר אסטרונומי. ברוב המקומות האלה הרגשתי שממש מתנשאים עלינו כשאמרנו שהמחיר קצת יקר.
אבל המסקנה שלי – אם אתן רוצות לעשות חתונה קטנה ואינטימית – אל תוותרו! נכון, זה יותר קשה, לקח לנו מלא זמן ומלא עצבים עד שמצאנו אולם, אבל בסוף הצלחנו. צריך רק לחפש מקומות פחות שגרתיים או "אולמות" סטנדרטיים. 

אנחנו יצאנו ברווח מהחתונה. לא שתכננו להרוויח מהעניין, אבל זה מצחיק אותי שכולם הזהירו אותי שבחתונה קטנה אני אפסיד עשרות אלפי שקלים ובסוף הרווחנו סכום נאה מאוד.
ואיך זה קרה? בחרנו מראש מקום עם מחיר מנה נמוך יחסית, התמקחנו הרבה (ע"ע ארגון חתונה), הוצאנו מעט כסף על שמלה, חליפה וכו' (הצלם היה הרבה יותר ממה שהתכוונתי להוציא, אבל זו הייתה החריגה היחידה), ולא הוצאנו כמעט כסף על עיצוב (שאותו עשיתי לבד – ע"ע עיצוב).


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (29/3/12)

גם אצלי זה היה ככה.... 
אצלנו יש 130 אורחים, וממש שיגע אותי שספקים אמרו לי "תזמיני עוד אנשים" כדי שאני אוכל להתחתן במקומות יותר סטנדרטיים, לקבל מחיר מנה נמוך יותר ו"להרוויח מהחתונה".
נראה לי הזוי שאנשים מזמינים אנשים לא קשורים (חברים של ההורים מהעבודה שמעולם לא פגשתי ולא אפגוש, דודה של סבתא של אחות שאם נראה אותה ברחוב לא נזהה אותה, וכל מיני כאלו...) רק כדי שיהיו יותר אנשים.

רק חבל שרוב תעשיית החתונות בארץ מיועדת לחתונות של 300 איש ומעלה, מה שהציב אותנו (וגם אתכם) בבעיה קטנה (גדולה) שמחפשים מקום לחתונה קטנה, שהוא לא מקום בוטיקי פלצני במחיר 450 ש"ח למנה.

ולגבי הרווח מהחתונה: נראה לי שהיה לך מזל, גם כי אמא שלך עזרה לכם בהתמקחות (אפשר לגנוב לכם אותה?) וגם כי אמרת שהייתה לכם עזרה כספית מההורים.
לנו אין שום עזרה מההורים, ויכולות המיקוח שלנו די לוקות בחסר, אז אנחנו כנראה באמת נפסיד קצת (או הרבה...), אבל אני מעדיפה להפסיד קצת בחתונה קטנה ואינטימית שאנחנו מכירים את כל האורחים בה, מאשר להרוויח בחתונה עם 300 איש שחצי מהם אני לא מכירה ולא ממש אכפת להם מאיתנו אלא הם באו רק כי "לא נעים" או כי ההורים שלי היו בחתונה של הבן שלהם.


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

מסכימה לגמרי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
זה ממש מבאס שעולם החתונות בארץ בנוי יותר על כמות מאשר על איכות ברוב המקרים. 
בונים קומפלקסים ענקיים ואז מחפשים מי שימלא אותם, וזה נהיה הסטנדרט. הייתי פעם בחתונה של 600 איש וזה היה נורא... היה ממש המוני וזה הרגיש יותר כמו פסטיבל ופחות כמו חתונה. מה גם שנראה שחצי מהאורחים לא הכירו את הזוג (מה שיצר מצבים ממש מצחיקים ליד עמדת הצ'קים. זוג מבוגר צועק: "מי יודע איך קוראים לכלה?" וכולם מסתכלים אחד על השני בתמיהה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. מזל שהייתה לי את ההזמנה ביד).

לגבי הרווח - כן, אמא שלי תמיד מפליאה אותי מחדש עם המחירים שהיא מצליחה להשיג. פעם זה היה נורא מביך אותי, אבל בארגוני החתונה זה היה מאוד שימושי. 
אגב, גם בלי עזרת ההורים היינו יוצאים ברווח די גדול, אבל זה בזכות העובדה שלקחנו מקום עם מחיר מנה נמוך וגם בזכות העובדה שכל האנשים שבאו היו מאוד קרובים (חתונה קטנה...) ולכן הביאו צ'קים מאוד מאוד מכובדים


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (29/3/12)

אז את אומרת שיש תקווה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גם אצלנו החתונה קטנה (130, כאמור), אבל מן הסתם לא כולם חברים סופר קרובים (אין לנו עד כדי כך הרבה חברים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
מעבר לחברים, אנחנו מזמינים משפחה קרובה (עד לרמת דודים ובני דודים, ואולי פה ושם שניים-שלושה יותר רחוקים שיש איתם קשר טוב), וגם אנשים מהעבודות שלנו (לי יש צוות די גדול, ובן הזוג שלי מתעסק בכל כך הרבה תחומים בעבודה שלו שהוא נמצא במגע יום-יומי עם לא מעט אנשים). החבר'ה מהעבודה נוטים להביא מתנה שנחשבת "מכובדת", אבל בגלל שהעלות של החתונה שלנו גבוהה לאדם (מחיר מנה לא בשמיים אבל גם לא נמוך בכלל + עלויות קבועות שהפעם מתחלקות על מעט אנשים, ולצערי יש לי טעם יקר...) המתנה שלהם לא תכסה...

אז אני באמת מקווה שיהיה בסדר פחות או יותר. המשפחה שלנו בדר"כ נדיבה, אז נקווה לטוב....


----------



## FayeV (29/3/12)

לדעתי כבר כתבתי לך פעם 
לנו לא הייתה שום עזרה כספית מההורים (ההורים של בעלי אפילו לא הביאו לנו מתנה), ועדיין יצאנו ברווח יפה. כמו ש-nino15 כתבה, צריך פשוט לדעת לתקצב את הכל כמו שצריך, ולא להתפרע בהוצאות.

המון בהצלחה


----------



## לוטוס הנסיכה הלוחמת (29/3/12)

כנ"ל... 
ואנחנו גרועים בלהתמקח, לא היה כמעט DIY והכל היה יחסית יקר ובוטיקי. ויצאנו ברווח, לא כי האורחים מיליונרים. התיאוריה שלי אומרת שאנשים שבאמת רוצים להיות שם מביאים יותר כסף מבן דודה של הספרית שלא נעים לה לסרב להזמנה


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

מקום: "אני מרגישה ממש בבית" 
אל הגורדו הגענו אחרי שעברנו 15 מקומות בשלושה חודשים. חיפשנו מקום קטן, במרכז עם עדיפות לת"א, עדיף פתוח או באווירה כפרית וכמובן במחיר נוח. מיכאל העלה די בהתחלה את האפשרות של גורדו אבל משום מה פסלתי אותה (גם בגלל ביקורות שקראתי בפורום). אחרי שכבר התייאשתי מכל שאר המקומות, ראיתי גם את הגורדו, וממש הופתעתי לטובה. גם המקום מעוצב ממש יפה וגם המחיר היה ממש ממש נוח (הכי זול שהוצע לנו בכל המקומות שראינו). וכמובן זה מול הים היפה. 

מיטל שאחראית שם על האירועים הייתה ממש נחמדה ועוזרת ובאה מאוד לקראתנו – היא הוסיפה כמה מנות פתיחה ללא תשלום וגם שדרגה קצת הבר ללא תשלום. וגם לאמא שלי נורא הפריע התקרה המכוערת אז כמה שבועות לפני החתונה הם שיפצו קצת את המקום והחליפו את התקרה וצבעו את הרצפה (פרקט עץ כזה), והחליפו כל מה שהפריע לאמא שלי. 
היו כמה דברים קטנים שהפריעו לי – כמה ימים לפני האירוע היא שלחה לנו את החוזה שוב ופתאום ראינו שהיא העלתה את המחיר ב-5 ש"ח למנה. היא טענה שדיברנו על זה והיא אמרה לנו, אבל אף אחד מאיתנו לא זכר. בכל מקרה, נתנו לזה לעבור כי לא היה לנו כוח להתווכח ימים לפני האירוע על כמה שקלים, אבל זה קצת פגם ביחסים.
בנוסף באירוע עצמו היה קצת בלבול בכניסה עם האנשים והפתקיות הושבה. וגם היה את עניין התקלה ברמקולים (ע"ע מוזיקה).
אבל למרות כל זאת, המקום נותן ממש הרגשה ביתית ונעימה, וגם הצוות שם מאוד מרגיש כמו משפחה חמה כזאת. קיבלתי מלא תגובות מאורחים שאמרו בערך אותו דבר על האווירה הביתית: "היה שם אווירה טובה, גוד וייבס", "זה ממש הרגיש כאילו עשיתם חתונה בבית שלכם", "זה התאים לאופי שלכם" ומישהי מהדודות, שלא נוטה להתלהב בד"כ, אמרה לי "לא רציתי ללכת, הייתה הרגשה נעימה". 

ולגבי האוכל (הלא כשר) – הוא פשוט היה טעים בטירוף! בעיקר במנות הפתיחה. טעמתי מחלקן והופתעתי לטובה מכמה שהיה טעים. גם הקינוחים (החלביים) צוינו לטובה (למרות שלא אכלתי מהם).
אבא שלי הוסיף כמה בקבוקי קוניאק איכותי לבר (מה שגרם להרבה התלהבות), אבל חוץ מזה לא הוספנו כלום לבר כי די היה בו כל את כל משקאות החוץ הסטנדרטיים, וזה לגמרי הספיק.


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

שותה את הקוניאק שאבא הביא


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

ניוקי סלק ממש טעים


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

קאווה עם תותים בקבלת פנים


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

צלם: "אתם אלבום לדוגמא!" 
דרך איזיווד ראיתי 3 צלמים שאף אחד מהם לא קלע לטעמי ממש. הרבה מהם לא הבינו מה אני רוצה, במיוחד בווידיאו. חיפשתי וידיאו קצת יותר "אומנתי" ולא משהו רגיל. במקרה ראיתי תמונות בפייסבוק שלי מישהי שהתחתנה וממש אהבתי את התמונות שלה שהיא שמה, של הצלם אילן מור. שאלתי אותה אם הם היו מרוצים והיא אמרה לי שמאוד. אין הרבה תגובות עליו ברשת והוא לא ממש מוכר בגלל שרק לאחרונה הוא התחיל לצלם חתונות. 

נפגשתי איתו והוא היה מאוד נחמד, והראשון שהבין מה אני באמת רוצה. גם צלם הווידיאו שהוא עובד איתו עושה דברים מדהימים! ממש אהבתי את הווידיאו שהוא הראה לי. אחר כך התחילו להיות לי קצת ספקות לגביו, אבל ביקשתי להיפגש איתו שוב והספקות נעלמו. ישבנו שעתיים כמעט ודיברנו על מה כן ומה לא והראיתי לו דוגמאות והוא הבין בדיוק מה אני רוצה. 

ביום של החתונה הם הגיעו בזמן אילן, טוני הצלמת השנייה ואבי צלם הווידיאו. טוני ישר שמה לנו מוזיקה מרגיעה בזמן ההתארגנויות והייתה ממש חמודה ומרגיעה. גם אבי צלם הוידיאו היה ממש חביב ומצחיק. הם כולם ביחד היו כמו משפחה כזאת וצחקו ביניהם ושיתפו אותנו בבדיחות, וגרמו לנו להרגיש בנוח.

והתמונות... הם יצאו בדיוק כמו שאני רוצה! אני חושבת שהן מדברות בעד עצמן...


----------



## Natalila (29/3/12)

התמונות מקסימות 
ואתם ממש יפים. מזל טוב


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

רב: "שתחיו חיי קסם, אהבה ושיתוף" 
הכל התחיל מזה שרצינו להתחתן בשישי אחה"צ ושהחופה תהיה בשקיעה. ואז חיפשנו בנרות רב רפורמי שיסכים לעשות את זה. עברתי איזה חמישה עד שהגעתי לרב אמיר וינד. 

הפגישה הראשונה איתו הייתה מאוד נעימה וחברותית והוא היה מאוד קשוב לבקשות שלנו, גם אם הן היו קצת מוזרות. לפני החופה הוא ישב איתנו כמה דקות בחדר צדדי ונתן לנו ברכה מיוחדת וזה היה ממש נחמד ואינטימי. הרב וינד נוטה להשתמש הרבה בסופרלטיבים כמו "קסום", "נפלא" ו"מרגש", ובגלל שאנחנו אנשים ציניים עם לב של אבן (סתם סתם) לפעמים קצת גיחכנו, אבל תכלס זה היה די מרגש. 

אגב, אני ממש אוהבת את התמונה הזאת... זה מזכיר לי את "הסעודה האחרונה"


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

רגע לפני החופה 
כלה מפעם


----------



## Pixelss (29/3/12)

מ-ה-מ-מ-ת!!!


----------



## חדשים בעסק (29/3/12)

תמונה מהממת! 
יש בה ניחוח נוסטלגי קסום.
ממש אהבתי


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

עיצוב DIY: "עשית את כל זה? את משוגעת?" 
עיצוב מאוד חשוב לי, ואני תמיד עושה דברים בבית ויוצרת כל מיני פריטים לקישוט. אחרי שסגרנו מקום שקלתי לקחת מעצבת, אבל הסכומים היו ממש ממש גבוהים. דיברתי עם מיטל מגורדו ושאלתי אותה אם יש להן "מעצבת הבית" או משהו כזה. הוא אמרה לי שחבל על הכסף, ושהיא תיתן לי טלפון של חנות פרחים שעובדת איתם, שאני אבחר פרחים ואביא פריטים לקישוט ושהיא תסדר הכל ביום האירוע. תכלס, זה חסך לי מלא כסף.
הפרחים הם מ"פרחי גורדון" שעובדים עם הגורדו. באתי לשם, בחרתי צבעים (שמנת) וסוגי פרחים והם סידרו הכל באירוע. היו סידורים ממש יפים.
בנוסף לכך הבאתי לאירוע: עששיות שהכנתי מצנצנות (שמתי פה בפורום מתישהו), עששיות גדולות שקניתי באיקאה, נורות כריסמס כאלה, נרות שקנינו בדרום ת"א, מעמדי צלחות לקאפקייקס שעשיתי לבד, פמוטים יפה שקניתי בשוק הפשפשים בגרושים ועוד כל מיני פיצפקעס.
גם הכנתי את פתקיות ההושבה כי בגורדו לא מספקים – הכנתי טאבלט עם ה"לוגו" שהופיע בהזמנה של הבובות והדפסתי על נייר בצבע קרם. הן יצאו ממש יפה!
על עניין הריבות כבר קראתם פה בפורום. הכנתי ריבת תפוזים בתור מתנות לאורחים. הכנו 120 צנצנות ל-160 איש ולא נשארה אפילו אחת! הן ממש נחטפו. כולם ממש התלהבו מהקטע של הריבות, וזה יצא מתנה די זולה, כי קנינו תפוזים בשוק (יצא בערך 2 ש"ח לאורח כולל הצנצנות והבד והכל). 
בנוסף להכל ממש רציתי שיהיו קאפקייקס בחתונה, אז הזמנתי מ"איי לאב קאפקייקס" 110 בגודל ביס בתוספת לקינוחים בשביל היופי והטעם, ובגורדו שמו את זה על מעמדי הצלחות וינטג' שהכנתי מראש והבאתי. הם היו ממש ממש טעימים וגם נחטפו.

כל זה (כולל הפרחים, המתנות והכל) עלה לי שליש ממה שביקשה המעצבת .


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

הריבות


----------



## h i l a d i (22/4/12)

אהבתי ממש!!!


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

פתקיות ההושבה


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

הקאפקייקס


----------



## תותים 23 (31/3/12)

מקסים! 
וגם נראה טעים


----------



## רות21 היחידה (1/4/12)

מהמם!! 
מאיפה הצלחות, ואיך בנית את המעמדים האלו?

פשוט מקסים! (וגם הקאפקייס יפים להפליא)


----------



## nino15 (1/4/12)

איך עושים מעמד צלחות 
הסברתי פעם פה בפורום:
http://www.tapuz.co.il/Forums2008/ViewMsg.aspx?ForumId=153&MessageId=159048373

זה די פשוט, אבל צריכים זמן וכוח


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

עיצוב 
לא מצאתי תמונה טובה שרואים את כל העששיות..


----------



## arapax (29/3/12)

גם לי אמרו את זה 
רק בלי הסימן שאלה בסוף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אבל בעיני זה הכי כיף, להיות מעורבת ברמה כזו ולראות את מה שהיה לך בראש מתממש באירוע. יצא מקסים


----------



## hadaragr (30/3/12)

וואו! איזו השקעה! הכל נראה מקסים


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

החופה: "הכוס הזאת עשויה ממתכת?" 
זהירות, חפירה!

החופה הייתה אמורה להיות מול הים בשקיעה, אבל בגלל מזג האוויר הנורא, עשינו אותה בפנים. ממש התבאסתי, כי זה היה חלק גדול מהסיבה שסגרנו בגורדו (בכל זאת, ליד הים), אבל התגברתי. 
החופה עצמה הייתה מאוד מרגשת ובעיקר מצחיקה וסוריאליסטית. זה התחיל מזה ששנינו חתמנו על הכתובה בחדר בו הייתה אמורה להתקיים החופה וחשבנו שיהיה שקט ושלווה אבל משום מה אמא שלי חשבה שעוד שנייה מתחילה החופה אז היא התחילה לקרוא לכולם. זה יצר מצב ממש מוזר שאנחנו חותמים על הכתובה והרב מסביר ויש מללללאאאא אנשים מסביבנו שצועקים דברים ונותנים הערות (בעיקר כאלה שלא הבינו שזה חתונה רפורמית וצעקו לרב למה אני חותמת גם). זה היה ממש מצחיק. כמובן שאני התנצלתי בפני הרב ואמרתי לו – "ככה זה המשפחה שלי, מגיעים גם כשלא קוראים להם". 

אני הייתי קצת בלחץ לפני החופה אבל רוח השטות של מיכאל עזרה לי להשתחרר קצת. וכך, הלכנו לחופה כשאנחנו מנופפים כמו מלך ומלכה (משהו כזה: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVrwuiPOhMY). כל החופה מיכאל לחש לי דברים ממש מצחיקים באוזן כדי לגרום לי לצחוק בכוונה ונתן לי נשיקות קטנות, בזמן שדוד שלי הליצן, שהחזיק את החופה צועק "תפסיקו לדבר! תפסיקו להתנשק!". 
וכמובן שבירת הכוס, שהפכה כבר לבדיחת המשפחה. היה איזה בלבול עם המקום והרב והם חשבו שהבאנו כוס משלנו. ברגע האחרון הם סידרו לנו כוס, אבל היא הייתה נורא נורא עבה, ולקח 11 (!!!) ניסיונות לשבור אותה, כשבסוף הוא פשוט קפץ עליה. בזמן הזה אני חטפתי התקף צחוק. זה פשוט כל כך מתאים למיכאל לא להצליח לשבור את הכוס.. אגב, מיכאל שבר (או ניסה לשבור) את הכוס עם המשפט: "אם ישכחך ירושלים של מעלה תישכח ימיני". 
יש וידאו מצחיק של זה מהפלאפון של אחד האורחים: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcW6x87Gpig&feature=youtu.be

לסיכום – כל החופה הזאת הייתה מבולבלת, מצחיקה, מרגשת ורעשנית. ממש כמו המשפחה שלי 

שיר הכניסה לחופה: 
Nightswimming של REM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGbZFBcO9Dk
אין לו איזשהו לנישואין או זוגיות, אבל הוא שיר מהמם ושנינו נורא אוהבים את REM. וגם המילים היו ממש סוריאליסטיות בצעידה לחופה. ויש לו קצב טוב להליכה. 

שיר (ניסיון ל)שבירת הכוס:
Pump it up של אלביס קוסטלו
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpprOGsLWUo
ביקשנו מהדיג'יי שזה יתחיל בקטע גיטרה הקצבי יותר. אחרי שכבר נתנו את זה לדי ג'יי מיכאל גילה לי שהשיר מדבר בעצם על אוננות. כמובן שהמשמעות של השיר ממש הצחיקה אותנו.


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

תשל"כ!


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

ניסיון אחד מיני רבים 
פה הוא ניסה לדבר עם הכוס ולשכנע אותה שתישבר כבר


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

die, you bastard, die! 
כוחותינו יצאו עם ידם על העליונה


----------



## m e i t u l (29/3/12)

אתם נראים לי כמו אחד הזוגות הכי מגניבים 
שקיימים!
כל הכבוד על הרוח הטובה ועל הקלילות =)

מיותר לציין שאתם מקסימים ביחד ושאת מאוד מאוד יפה!


----------



## blue skies (29/3/12)

קריסטין הזאת קורעת 
היא הייתה לפני כמה ימים בתוכנית של אלן (בפעם המליון בערך) היא פשוט עוף מוזר ומצחיק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אהבתי את השירים שבחרתם והוידיאו של הכוס ממש מצחיק!


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

סיכום: "נספור את הצ'קים במיון" 
כבר סיפרתי את הקטע הכואב הזה פה בפורום, אבל נחזור על זה. 

כנראה ששתיתי יותר מדי, וגם שתיתי משהו שנקרא "מיץ גת" שגרם לי להרגיש ממש רע. וגם השילוב של חוסר השינה והעובדה שלא ממש אכלתי כל היום. כמה דקות אחרי ששתיתי את המיץ הזה, התחלתי להרגיש סחרחורת והתעלפתי. ואז גם התחלתי להקיא על כולם. ההורים שלי נבהלו נורא מזה שאני חסרת הכרה אז הם קראו לאמבולנס ונסענו למיון. במיון נתנו לי אינפוזיה ותוך חצי שעה כבר חזרתי לעצמי. 

את כל החלק הזה סיפרו לי כי אני לא זוכרת כלום ויש לי חור שחור גדול החל ממיץ הגת ועד למיון. אני אשכרה לא זוכרת כלום, וזה אף פעם לא קרה לי...
באותו הלילה כשחזרנו למלון ממש בכיתי והייתי עצובה על זה שהקאתי על חברות שלי ודי הרסתי את סיום הערב (למרות שזה קרה ממש בסוף לפי מה שאמרו לי). מיכאל אמר לי שכל הזמן שהייתי מעולפת מלמלתי "סליחה, סליחה" ושזה כל מה שאמרתי. 
אבל מה שכן – גיליתי שיש לנו חברים מדהימים. אחד מהחברים של מיכאל נסע איתנו למיון (הוא ממש התעקש עם הפרמדיקים), חברות שלי היו ממש מדהימות ורצו לבוא גם ועזרו לי לנקות את השמלה כשהקאתי לכל עבר. יום אחרי התקשרתי לכל החברים להתנצל ואמרתי לכל החברות שלי "לא נורא, קיא של כלה זה ברכה!". 
גם ההורים שלי עזרו לי מאוד. בכל הזמן שהייתי מעולפת הם הספיקו לסגור את כל הקצוות עם הספקים, לקחת את כל הציוד מהגורדו (כל העששיות וכו'), לעבור במלון ולקחת לי בגדים להחלפה ועוד לחזור למיון תוך חצי שעה. 

בכל מקרה זה בסופו של דבר זה היה חוויה מצחיקה וסוריאליסטית (שמתם לב שיש נושא לחתונה?) – ההורים שלי במיון עם זר ענקי שהם לקחו מהמקום, סופרים את הצ'קים וצועקים "הדודה הביאה ככה וככה!" בזמן שאני על המיטה במיון חצי מעולפת. בכלל היינו אטרקציה שם.
אחרי זה גם גיליתי שבגורדו גילו הבנה לזה שהקאתי להם על הרצפה והספה, ושהברמן ומיטל כל הזמן דאגו לי. הצעתי לשלם על ניקוי הספות, אבל מיטל לא רצתה לקבל תוספת תשלום... שזה ממש יפה מצידם. 
מסקנה – אל תשתו בחתונה! או שלפחות תשתו קצת ותאכלו איזה לחמנייה או משהו ביחד. 

למרות הסיום הקצת צורם, היה לי ממש כיף בחתונה! הרגשתי את האהבה של כל החברים והמשפחה שלנו, והכל היה משפחתי, קטן ונעים. 

בתמונה - שיכורה ומתנדנדת


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

הכי לא תשל"כ: מעולפת עם הגבר שלי


----------



## nino15 (29/3/12)

ועכשיו עם התמונה


----------



## תמרה פה (29/3/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים! 
נראה שלמרות כל התקלות היה כיף!


----------



## WitchWitch (29/3/12)

תקשיבי 
אלו הקרדיטים הכי מוצלחים שקראתי!


----------



## תומישה (31/3/12)

את מדהימההההה!!!!


----------



## FalseAngel (29/3/12)

את מלכה! 
ההתייחסות הקלילה שלך לדברים, ההתבוננות האופטימית פשוט עושה את שלה.

בחלק של הסיכום כבר ממש צחקתי.
אני שמחה שאת לוקחת את הדברים בפרופורציה ולא טוחנת את זה עוד ועוד (אני בהחלט צריכה ללמוד ממך בקטע הזה), זו הדרך וזו הגישה.
העיקר שכולם בסדר, הכוס נשברה, הכלה בהכרה והחתן רגוע.

מאחלת לכם המון המון אושר ומקווה שהסוריאליזם מיצה את עצמו בחתונה ומכאן והלאה מצפים לכם חיים כייפים ושקטים


----------



## Pixelss (29/3/12)

קרדיטים מעולים! 
נראה שהחתונה שלכם ממש מייצגת את מי שאתם!
היה ממש כיף לקרוא, ומדהים שגם את הדברים "הקשים" לקחת בקלות בדיוק כמו שצריך.

מאחלת לכם שתמשיכו ככה, שהוא ימשיך להצחיק אותך ולעודד אותך ברגעי משבר ושימשיך לאהוב אותך גם כשאת שפוכה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



שתזכו להמון שנים של אושר אהבה וזוגיות טובה!


----------



## פשושית1122 (29/3/12)

אני חייבת להגיב ולהגיד לך שאת פשוט בחורה מקסימה...
אנחנו כל הזמן שומעים מסביב כמה שיום החתונה הוא "היום הכי מאושר" ו"היום הכי מושלם" בחיים ודי ברור לכולם שזו קלישאה נוראית כי דברים תמיד משתבשים...
היה כל כך כיף לקרוא את המילים שלך ולראות שעל אף כל התקלות דאגתם להישאר עם חיוך על הפנים ולקחת הכל בקלילות ובהומור- זו תכונה מדהימה!!

מאחלת לכם את כל האושר והאהבה בעולם


----------



## קבוק בוטן (29/3/12)

אני מצטערת, אבל 
זה פשוט מצחיק!! כלה שמקיאה לכל עבר ועל האורחים שלה?
חתן שלא מצליח לשבור את הכוס אחרי מלא נסיונות? (ומזל שזה לא נגמר כמו ב"אהבה קולומביאנית")
הרגת אותי מצחוק!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



וגם כל הציטוטים שהוספת בכל כותרת של הודעה היו ממש משעשעים...
וגם תמונות "הסעודה האחרונה" (שזה בדיוק מה שבאתי לכתוב לך, שניה לפני שראיתי שכתבת את זה בעצמך)

בקיצור, אחד הקרדיטים שהכי נהניתי לקרוא פה בפורום אם לא ה-.
ולא רק בגלל הדברים ש"השתבשו"... הרי בסופו של דבר עדיין היתה לכם חתונה יפהיפה, מרגשת, כיפית ו*שלכם*.
אז המון המון מזל טוב ותמשיכו לקחת דברים בצחוק ובקלילות ככה תמיד!


----------



## moshavnikit (29/3/12)




----------



## NetaSher (29/3/12)




----------



## pipidi (29/3/12)

מזדהה


----------



## elin86 (29/3/12)

התיאורים שלך קורעים 
אני מצליחה לדמיין את הסצנה הזו במיון וזה ענק! שמחה שלקחתם את זה ברוח טובה עד כמה שאפשר..


----------



## shira3121 (29/3/12)

תקשיבי, אלו אחד הקרדיטים אם לא ה 
נשמע שהייתה לכם חתונה נהדרת למרות או בזכות הפשלות הקטנות


----------



## לוטוס הנסיכה הלוחמת (29/3/12)

חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח 
סורי.
אם זה מנחם אותך, לי דחפו ליד בסוף החופה יונה להפריח (הפתעה של הסבתא שלו). כמעט הקאתי רק מהרעיון של להחזיק אותה וזה שהקיטש הזה של הציפורה הבוגדנית הזאת קורה לי.
במסיבת רווקות שבוע לפני עפה לי זכוכית לרגל ודיממתי כל הדרך הביתה מאיזה בקבוק שעף לאחת המלצריות בננוצ'קה..
אבל לא, אי אפשר להתחרות בך, אבל לא נורא סך הכל "קיא של כלה הוא ברכה". אני אוהבת אנשים אנושיים וחתונות אנושיות, מזל טוב! קרדיטים מדהימים ומדהים מה אפשר לעשות עם קצת יצירתיות


----------



## Triiicky (29/3/12)

קרדיטים נפלאים! 
הזדהתי עם כל כך הרבה דברים שכתבת שהרגשתי כמעט כאילו אני קוראת את מילותי שלי  
הגישה שלך (ושלכם בעצם) נהדרת ונכונה. תמשיכו לצחוק על כולם ולהנות כל הדרך!

(נ.ב: מינוס המיון וההתעלפות, גם אני הקאתי בחתונה... ואני מרגישה עכשיו הרבה יותר טוב שאני לא היחידה!)


----------



## arapax (29/3/12)

הצחקת אותי הרבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אחלה קרדיטים. מאחלת לכם חיים ארוכים ופיכחים יחד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ולכל הפחות, יש לכם הרבה מה לספר לנכדים


----------



## NetaSher (29/3/12)

כל כך נהניתי לקרוא! 
את כל כך שנונה ומצחיקה שממש הייתי צריכה לעצור את עצמי מלהגיב על כל תמונה\הערה.
מקסים לקרוא על מעלליכם ועל האופטימיות ששמרתם למרות כל הבעיות שנתקלתם בהם. 
ממש מרגישים את האהבה והכימיה ביניכם וזה הדבר החשוב ביותר.


----------



## Zorikit (29/3/12)

מעולה! חיכתי לזה! 
היית כלה יפייפיה, אתם זוג מקסים. ואני ממש אוהבת את כל הסטיילינג שלך ואת העיצוב שעשית למקום.
הגישה שלך נהדרת, הקרדיטים כנים (ואת יודעת גם מתי להפנות את האצבע אל הספק ומתי להפנות את האצבע אליכם).
הרבה מזל טוב!


----------



## ימיר3 (29/3/12)

היית יפיפיה 
ונראה שהצלחתם להנות.. מאחלת לכם שגם את חיי היומיום תצליחו ללוות בחוש הומור ובאהבה שנראה שסימלו את אחה"צ/ערב החתונה.


----------



## רון אוריאל (29/3/12)

את משהו מיוחד... 
מעבר לכתיבה הנפלאה והכנות, הצלחת להגיע לרזולוציות שמעט אנשים מגיעים אליהן. חתונה זו הפקה גדולה, ובדרך כלל מגיעים אליה בלי שום נסיון רלוונטי. את ה"בצפר" שלך עשית היטב ואני בטוח שזה ישרת אותך בהמשך הדרך


----------



## niki111 (29/3/12)

לגמרי מלכה! 
הלק האדום, העיצוב האישי איזה מגניב. כמה מעולה. הכי הרגת אותי עם מה שאמרת על תוספות השיער ועם die bastard die!. התגלגלתי מצחוק. 

אתם נראים זוג מיוחד, זו נראית יופי של חתונה. מיוחדת, אישית, מעולה. יש לך אחלה אופי, שומעים את זה מכל מה שכתבת ורואים את זה בתמונות. איזה כיף היה לקרוא את הקרדיטים שלך.

שיהיו לכם חיים מאושרים ושמחים. מזל טוב!


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (29/3/12)

רואים שאת עורכת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
וגם רואים שאת מאוד יפה!
קרדיטים מקסימים וכתובים היטב. אהבתי את הגישה לכל הדברים ואת המראה הכללי.


----------



## moshavnikit (29/3/12)

חיכיתי וציפיתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
בצדק, כי ממש נהניתי! אתם נראים זוג מקסים, ואת ממש מצחיקה!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הכל נראה טוב, ולעשות את זה במחיר שפוי זה לא פשוט.
מזל טוב


----------



## A D u d a (29/3/12)

הקרדיטים הכי מצחיקים 
שקראתי כאן EVER!!!!
היית כלה מהממת ואין ספק שאף אחד לא ישכח את החתונה שלכם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מזל טוב


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (29/3/12)

קרדיטים מגניבים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אתם נראים זוג ממש מקסים ביחד ועם הרבה חוש הומור, כמו שאני אוהבת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני מסכימה איתך לגבי הגישה הכללית, ובאמת שתמיד דברים ישתבשו ולא צריך להתבאס יותר מדי ולהיכנס לסרטים.
אני רואה שלקחתם את זה ברוח טובה, וזה מה שחשוב.

מעבר לזה, נראה שהייתה חתונה ממש כיפית, כזו שהייתי ממש שמחה להיות בה.

האיפור והשיער שלך היו מאוד מאוד יפים ואת נראית מעולה!

מאחלת לכם המון מזל טוב ושיהיו חיים טובים ומאושרים!


----------



## שרון ל 1 (29/3/12)

תשמעי.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אלו הקרדיטים הראשונים שאני קוראת מהתחלה ועד הסוף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני מודה, אין לי סבלנות אף פעם לקרוא הכל... וריתקת אותי למסך עם המתיקות והקלילות שכתבת הכל!

אתם זוג מקסים וכ"כ כיף לשמוע את כל האופטימיות ושמחת החיים, למרות ולמרות ולמרות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




שיהיו עוד כמוך ושיהיה לכם המון מזל טוב!


----------



## simplicity83 (29/3/12)

מהממים!! 
קודם כל את יפהפיה אמיתית!!

החתונה שלכם נשמעת כמו אחת החתונות שהייתי רוצה להיות בהן,
לא בגלל הפדיחות המצחיקות שסיפרת, פשוט כי אתם זוג מקסים ודרך התמונות והסיפורים שלך נשמע שהייתה חתונה חמה, אישית וכיף גדול!!
אהבתי מאוד את תשומת הלב לפרטים הקטנים, 
החל מתיבת התכשיטים, כלה בתיק ובלק האדום (שזה בין הדברים היחידים שחשוב לי שיהיה בחתונה שלי)
ובעיצוב המדהים של המקום!
כל כך וינטג' - שאבי שיק, כמו שרואים בד"כ רק בחתונות מבלוגים בחו"ל. 
כן ירבו חתונות פאשניסטיות כאלו   

המון המון מזל טוב, 
אני מאחלת לכם שתמיד תדעו להסתכל על דברים בפרספקטיבה הנכונה, בדיוק כמו שהיה ביום החתונה שלכם
החוכמה הגדולה היא באמת לדעת שעשיתם את המקסימום עד יום החתונה, ומשם והלאה מה שיהיה יהיה
ולקבל את זה בחיוך ואהבה, בדיוק כמו שאתם עשיתם!!


----------



## sharon.sherry (29/3/12)

יקירתי 
לא היה לי ספק שתהיה לך חתונה מלאה בסטייל ובהשראת החתונות מחו"ל.
ריגשת אותי עם שיר הכניסה לחופה שלכם, אני כל כך אוהבת את REM! בדיוק חברה טובה שלי התחתנה שלשום בכליף והמלצתי לה לשים את At My Most Beatiful כשיר סלואו הראשון - כמובן שזה קרה כי היא הקשיבה לי וידעה שיש לי טעם בכל מה שקשור במוסיקה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (הסלואו השני גם היה בהמלצתי - הדואט של טוני בנט ואיימי ווינהאוס).
הכל באמת מקסים, אין מילים. את כמובן, יפיפיה אמיתית! (אגב, השמלה של החברה שלי ממש נראית כמו שלך, גם היא שכרה מבירנצוויג). זהו רגע מרגש בחייה של אישה ובחיים של זוגות שחוו הרבה יחד לפני ברית הנישואין. מאחלת לך ולמיכאל עוד שנים ארוכות ורבות של אהבה, ריגושים, הפתעות כייפיות וכמובן הרבה ילדים!

נשיקות
שרונה


----------



## FayeV (29/3/12)

מדהים! 
וואו, אתם שניכם כאלה יפים. ובעלך קצת מזכיר לי את עוזי נבון (אם את מכירה). נראה שהיה לכם נהדר, והקטע עם הכוס קרע אותי מצחוק! בהחלט יש מה לספר לנכדים


----------



## Bobbachka (29/3/12)

כל מילה שאוסיף תגרע- אבל... 
אתם נראים זוג מקסימים.
החתונה נראית מקסימה וכל מה שנתר לי לאחל הוא זוגיות מאושרת ומלאת אהבה לפחות כמו שהקרדיטים האלה מקרינים!


----------



## חובבת חוק (29/3/12)

קרדיטים מהממים ! 
אהבתי את רוח ה"שטות" שלך, ואת ההומור!
אהבתי שלקחת את ה"תקלות" בכיף ולא נתת לך להרוס לך את היום, שזו הגישה הנכונה והטובה לדברים האלה. 

שיהיה לכם המון מזל טוב וחיים מאושרים בלי סוף!


----------



## חובבת חוק (29/3/12)

וכמובן - את יפיפייה!!!


----------



## scarlet moon (29/3/12)

חתונה מקסימה!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
דווקא כל הפאשלות הקטנות עושות אותה יותר מצחיקה ומיוחדת...
את נראת מקסים ושיהיה בהמון מזל טוב.


----------



## מירית206 (29/3/12)

כל כך נהניתי לקרוא את הקרדיטים שלך!! 
למרות התקלות קיבלתם את הכל בשמחה וברוח טובה ואני מעריצה אתכם על זה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



שיהיה המון מזל טוב ותיהנו מהמשך חייכם המשותפים


----------



## rw12 (30/3/12)

גדול! אחלה קרדיטים 
אתם פשוט חמודים וקלילים.
מלא מזל טוב ובזהירות עם המיץ גת פעם הבאה..


----------



## ני3ו3ות (30/3/12)

מזל טוב מהממת!!! 
חיכיתי לקרדיטים שלך 
הם מקסימים! הייתם יפים וזורחים , כל הDIY משגע !! לא הפסקתי להתפעל
את יפיפיה ! מזל טוב ושרק תמשיכו לחגוג ביחד ולהיות מאושרים!


----------



## nino15 (30/3/12)

תודה לכולן!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
ממש ציפיתי לפרסם את הקרדיטים!
הפורום הזה ממש עזר לי, יש פה בחורות מדהימות שרק רוצות לשתף מהידע שלהן ולעזור ולסייע לאחרות. פה באמת פרקתי את מה שהיה לי קשה, וגם מה שהיה לי כיף. וגם קצת התמכרתי לפורום.. (מיכאל מוסיף: "היא רק מדברת על הפורום הזה כבר 5 חודשים").

רציתי להראות שלמרות כל התקלות, השיבושים והחסרונות שהיו בחתונה צריכים לזכור שזה רק אירוע אחד בשרשרת של אירועים בעתיד הזוגי שלכם. הכי חשוב שלכם ולאורחים שלכם יהיה כיף ונעים, וכל השאר פשוט ייעלם! 

וכפי שבטח הבנתם - אני מאמינה שהומור עצמי זה תמיד בריא


----------



## Nooki80 (31/3/12)

וואו! 
לא הייתי כאן כמה ימים והיה ממש משמח לראות שפירסמת את הקרדיטים הפשוט מעולים האלו!!
את יפיפיה, שניכם חנונים מקסימים, והכל, אבל ממש הכל, היה פשוט יפיפיה וכל כך מעורר השראה! כיף לקרוא את על קורות יום החתונה שלכם ולראות שהשיבושים שהיו לא פגמו, והם עכשיו אנקדוטות מצחיקות מאוד! 
איזה קרדיטים כיפיים!מקסימונים אתם!
מאחלת לכם שתמשיכו לאהוב, ולהתמודד ולצחוק מאירועים בלתי צפויים עוד שנים רבות!


----------



## nino15 (31/3/12)

תודה!


----------



## Discordi (31/3/12)

נהניתי לקרוא 
נראה לי שאתם יכולים לכתוב ספר אחרי החתונה הזו. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 נראה שהיה מקסים ולמרות כל התקלות רואים שנהניתם מכל רגע. אתם נראים זוג מקסים. אני בטוחה שמצפים לכם חיים נפלאים וארוכים ביחד, מלאים בכיף ובהומור.


----------



## המרחפת (31/3/12)

קרדיטים מעולים, חתונה מעולה 
שיהיה לכם רק כיף ובמזל!


----------



## ayala221 (31/3/12)

נכנסתי במיוחד לחפש את הקרדיטים שלך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אחרי נטישתי את הפורום (עקב הנסיבות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ובהחלט השתלם לי! כפי שחשדתי מראש, החתונה שלך הייתה פשוט מהממת ומקסימה. בניגוד לזה שאת קוראת לכם חנונים, בעיני נוטפת מכם מגניבות נונשלנטית והמון המון אהבה והומור. בדיוק המרכיבים לחתונה מדהימה וזוגיות מופלאה! 
שמחה שקפצתי חזרה לביקור קטן!


----------



## IMphoenix (31/3/12)

מזל טוב, קולולוש! 
נשמע שהייתה חתונה מקסימה, וכל הכבוד על הגישה החיובית והקלילה, אתם נראים אדירים. 

שתמיד תמשיכו לצחוק מול כל הדברים הקטנים שמשתבשים בחיים, ושהדברים החשובים לעולם יצלחו לכם.


----------



## LINKING5 (31/3/12)

איזה כיף! 
ואי איזה כיף לקרוא את הקרדיטים האלה!
את רושמת כל כך יפה מצחיק שנון - חבל על הזמן!!!
אולי אני פיספסתי ( אני מנסה בין עמוד לעמוד שאני לומדת כאן לקרוא את הקרדיטים - קשה קשה לדחות סיפוקים! ) מאיפה הכתר שלך?
אני מתלבשת בסלון כלות שיש להם כתרים אבל לא נראה לי שיש להם אחד יפה ועדין כמו שלך...

נ.ב אתם במקרה אשדודים?

מזל טוב!!!!!!!!


----------

